# Nice run last night



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

That melted snow plus the ground still being warm must have made for some good scenting, cuz the hounds ran like they were tied to them last night. These are littermate brothers, 14 months old. The lemon in the front has good foot, and his brother has better control. Together they get the job done.









Frank in the front, Bucky keeping it steady!







youtube.com


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Hounds do look well.


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice Video! They are working great together. Perfect combo of speed & "accuracy"!


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

They are making a fantastic pair. They compliment each other well, but neither needs help to get it done solo either.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

This was them last Sunday morning. This was the second time they circled this rabbit. I need to get quicker on the video camera to get the rabbit hopping by also. 









Bucky and Frank pushing Mr Bunny, Frank controls the front







youtube.com


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

thundrst said:


> Nice Video! They are working great together. Perfect combo of speed & "accuracy"!


Mine are the same! Slacked on getting them out this year.. love thier voices, all different.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

snortwheeze said:


> Mine are the same! Slacked on getting them out this year.. love thier voices, all different.


For sure. These 2 have very distinctive voices and it's great for knowing who is doing what. One has that loud squal mouth while the other has a hard chop, almost sounds like a dang treeing coonhound.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Good looking pups, it’s cool that you can easily tell them apart by their sounds. I’m sure they’ll run many bunnies for you over the years.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Glad to hear they get it done solo as well. Solo work build confidence in dogs and is a great part of building a perfect hound. On the flip side it will expose the faults as well.
Nice hounds!


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Looks like ol bucky better shift up a gear. Lol


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

1morebite said:


> Glad to hear they get it done solo as well. Solo work build confidence in dogs and is a great part of building a perfect hound. On the flip side it will expose the faults as well.
> Nice hounds!


Thank you sir. And yes, I firmly believe in solo time for young hounds. If they can't get it done solo they don't live at my house.


----------

